
Arch “has never been a minimalist distribution” – Arch dev - setra
https://lists.archlinux.org/pipermail/arch-general/2015-July/039443.html
======
neeksHN
Log time Arch user and I never knew this. I'm waiting for my new x1 carbon to
come in the mail and was excited to give Arch w OpenRC a shot. But after
reading this thread I might need to finally give Gentoo a go.

------
analognoise
Good for the developers. If you're doing the work, it's up to you to decide
how it goes.

